# Last Minute Hilton Head needed for Sept 11-18th



## cyntravel (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi
I am looking for Hilton Head Sc for Sept 11th-18th if someone has a 2bed unit they are looking to rent last minute. 

Royal Dunes and Marriotts work best for wheelchairs.

Please PM me.

Thanks Cyn


----------



## Luckytimer (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Cyn:  did you ever find anything?  We too need a wheelchair accessible HHI unit.  What did you end up with?


----------



## cyntravel (Sep 13, 2016)

*Found one last minute on RCI*

Thanks!
I found one last minute on RCI.

Cyn


----------

